# Sprawy forum >  Jak rozpoznac niewydolnosc jelit?

## HELENKA33

chialabym  prosic o pomoc ,poniewaz  niemoge juz sobie dac sama rady juz sie wykanczam ,mama zmarla mi pare dni temu i niemoge sie z tym pogodzic poprostu wariuje .Zabralam mame do siebie poniewaz moja siostra nieopiekowala sie nia wogole .Jak przyjechalam do mamy w swieta Bozego Narodzenia zobaczylam ze jest w strasznym stanie wazyla tylko 35 kg ,wiec wzielam ja do lekarza  .Okazalao sie ,ze mama ma tetniaka po prawej stronie glowy i polewej stronie na szyi.Doktor stwierdzil ,ze lepiej nierobic operacji poniewaz jest ryzyko ze po moze byc jak roslina albo nawet moze dojsc do smierci wiec lepiej ja zostawic aby uzywala  zycia jeszcze dokad da rade.Wszystko bylo jak najlepiej moja mamusia byla bardzo szczesliwa przytyla z 35 do 48 kg doszla calkowicie do zycia .jednego dnia jak zwykle wstala zjadla sniadanie  wypila dwie herbaty wiec ja powiedzialam mamusiu jak sie czujesz powiedziala corka  ze dobrze ,wiec spokojnie poszlam do pracy .Po uplywie godziny corka zadwzonila mowiac mamausiu babcia jest chora chodz.,wiec przybieglam zapytalam mamusiu co jest  odpowiedziala mi ze ja bardzo brzuch boli i wymiotuje .Zadzwonilam do domowego lekarza co mam zrobic wiec powiedzial abym dala lek przeciwbolowy  a jesli nieprzejdzie przyszla doniego na drugi dzien .Ja widzac ze nic niepomaga zabralam mame na pogotowie .Tam przy pobieraniu krwi ,krew starsznie zaczela cieknac ,lecz ja zatamowali .Podlaczyli mamusi kroplowke ale niestety bole nie przeszly .Chcialam pozostac lecz lekarz kazal  mi jechac do domu.Gdy rano przyjechalam mama powiedziala mi ze cala noc wyla z bolu  .Podawali jej kroplowki i nic pozatym.Pozniej mama zaczela wymiotowac takim brazowym plynem  powiedzialam im to powiedzieli mi ze to jest od lekarstw od antybiotyku ktory jej podaja .Czekali na specjaliste  .specjalista przyszedl nieodrazu dopiero po kilku godzinach i odrazu stwierdzi ze trzeba mame zabrac na inny oddzial,tam wykonali przeswietlenie jamy brzusznej,podali jakis gaz przez sonde i zabrali mame na operacje,to bylo okolo 19 ,ja czekalam na wiadomosc po 2 godzinach lakarz mnie wezwal an oddzial i powiedzial ze mama zyje ale jest pod wplywem narkozy,podczas operacji stwierdzili ze jelita sa martwe,i lepiej jak mama zostanie pod narkoza i odejdzie we snie bez bolesnie.
moje pytanie jest takie czy mogli wczesniej stwierdzic co dolegalo mojej mamie?

Bardzo prosze o szybka odpowiedz.

----------

